# My bird is a dunce lol



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok so its hot today, like bleh the ac doesn't do much against it hot... She wanted to sit in the window so I pulled the shade up a little for her to sit in the window sill. Its hot, and within minutes we were panting, which fora bird is funny looking but that means their REALLY warm. So I scooped her and brought her a bit close to the ac (away from the window). I also got a glass with some water from the fridge and offered her some. We gladly too the water and looked content to sit where we were. I was wrong lol. We flew right back to window sill and now we're panting again...I think it's time to close the shades lol


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Hence the expression 'bird brained'? :B

What sort of bird is it? ETA: Oh whoops, I saw your sig - a cockatiel. Funny little things! And usually smarter. =P


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

I've never taken her as the brightest bulb in the bunch


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

They're so cute though. XD


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

lol at times. When she's not crash landing somewhere, or beak deep in your plate of food lol.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

ahahaha - cockatiel x mashed potato.. 

Dos she talk at all? Also: pics!


----------



## lvandert (Feb 23, 2012)

she doesn't talk like humans but she squawks and imitates other noises.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPaKPxQYIm0&feature=g-upl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53fAuZA3flk&feature=g-upl


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

^ NAAAWH!

What a comical little face! They're quite expressive, parrots. That second one made me chuckle out loud.


----------

